# Virtual Pet List



## Vella C Raptor (Nov 19, 2011)

Virtual Pet List is a safe-for-work forum based site that's basically a hub for creators of websites (mostly pet sites and sometimes dynamic avatar based sites) to communicate, post announcements, get tips, sell, and hire.

People who also join include enthusiasts, artists, programmers, writers, and graphic artists.

The forums have been a bit slow lately, so I'm deciding to help advertise. If you've any interest in pet sites it's a nice place to get the inside scoop -- if you're a programmer, artist, site owner, or anything else I've listed it's a great place or advice or to look for work.

Thanks for your time, and check it out if you get the chance! :>


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 20, 2011)

Hm. Might take a peek.... and congrats on the DD by the way.


----------



## Vella C Raptor (Nov 20, 2011)

skjnkjnsf thank you! ; 0;'' <3


----------

